# Will Liverpool FC ever learn.



## One Planer (May 30, 2012)

Good old Woy had one good season with Fulham and it got him a chance manage one of the most historical clubs in English football.

We know what happened........

And now......

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18235961

....... Will they ever learn?


----------



## richart (May 30, 2012)

Good manager, if you have the players to pass the ball around at the back and in midfield. Didn't work when he was at Reading as we have always played two wingers, and two holding midfielders. The players just kept giving the ball away, especially at the back, as they were not comfortable on the ball.

I think he will do well at Liverpool providing he can bring in the right players. Sigurdsson could be his first signing. Not sure Carroll will fit into the system, as it suits quicker forwards who can make good runs off the ball. Suarez should be perfect, or perhaps Messi.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 30, 2012)

Gareth , did you hear the SG interview with England , he seems ( &always did seemingly) to think RH is a great man & great manager , great tactician etc .. it was the Liverpool fans that didnt want him .. How this reflected into the players not trying is a strange one to me but hey ... 

I honestly think ye need to forget the history thing for a bit , get in a young manager & give him 3 seasons , if he can do a job with limited resources at Swansea , what makes you think he cant do a job (given time) with the pool ?


----------



## One Planer (May 30, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Gareth , did you hear the SG interview with England , he seems ( &always did seemingly) to think RH is a great man & great manager , great tactician etc .. it was the Liverpool fans that didnt want him .. How this reflected into the players not trying is a strange one to me but hey ... 

I honestly think ye need to forget the history thing for a bit , get in a young manager & give him 3 seasons , if he can do a job with limited resources at Swansea , what makes you think he cant do a job (given time) with the pool ?
		
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong Blade, I'm a fan of Hodgeson but there are definate similarities between his and Rogers appointment.

The same could be said for Villas Boas at Chelski. 1 good season at his previous club....

The point of the thread wa snpt to slur any manager, rather point out this is the 2nd time in as many seasons Liverpool have opted for a manager  having only really had a good season the previous year.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 30, 2012)

Yeah i agree and even been linked with Martinez was a mistake ,not even a good season ha ,  a good last 8 games or what ever ..  
I think Rodgers might be the job for ye tho , again he needs his players to step up & TIME to build ..


----------



## richart (May 30, 2012)

He did get Swansea promoted the season before as well, had a good record at Watford, and was highly regarded by Mourinho when on the coaching staff at Chelsea. Don't discount a manager because he is young.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 30, 2012)

Everybody approached about that job was under pressure as I had heard that if anybody else had turned the job down the government were going to stop their benefits.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (May 30, 2012)

Wasn't Ferguson young when he took over at Aberdeen?
Clough was also a young manager when he started out.
Guardiola was young as well.

Maybe Rodgers is the one for Liverpool.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Gareth , did you hear the SG interview with England , he seems ( &always did seemingly) to think RH is a great man & great manager , great tactician etc .. it was the Liverpool fans that didnt want him .. How this reflected into the players not trying is a strange one to me but hey ... 

I honestly think ye need to forget the history thing for a bit , get in a young manager & give him 3 seasons , if he can do a job with limited resources at Swansea , what makes you think he cant do a job (given time) with the pool ?
		
Click to expand...

He's England's captain he isn't gonna come out and say his training methods and tactics were outdated and he's a crap manager is he??


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Don't get me wrong Blade, I'm a fan of Hodgeson but there are definate similarities between his and Rogers appointment.

The same could be said for Villas Boas at Chelski. 1 good season at his previous club....

The point of the thread wa snpt to slur any manager, rather point out this is the 2nd time in as many seasons Liverpool have opted for a manager  having only really had a good season the previous year.
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to know who the mystery advisors were who FSG were in cahoots with over this appointment because if they believe Brendan Rodgers is the man to get us  back into the champions league and compete then they're going to be very unhappy in 18 months time.

I like both Rodgers and Martinez but I just don't think they're ready to take on the massive job that's needed to be done.

After Ian Ayres (LFC MD)statement  after kennys sacking he stated that regardless of whether we'd won the fa cup, Kenny would've been sacked based on the league table position. If that's the case then Rodgers better be prepared for the same treatment.


If true then its a pathetic decision imo.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2012)

richart said:



			He did get Swansea promoted the season before as well, had a good record at Watford, and was highly regarded by Mourinho when on the coaching staff at Chelsea. Don't discount a manager because he is young.
		
Click to expand...

I'm discounting him because of his experience not age. He's done a good job with swansea no doubt about it but avoiding relegation and trying to break back into the champions league is 2 massive different challenges.

Liverpool need an experienced manager and can't afford to be giving chances to younger managers tight now.


----------



## richart (May 30, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm discounting him because of his experience not age. He's done a good job with swansea no doubt about it but avoiding delegation and trying to break back into the champions league is 2 massive different challenges.

Liverpool need an experienced manager and can't afford to be giving chances to younger managers tight now.
		
Click to expand...

Hold on they went for experienced managers in Hodgson and Dalgleish.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2012)

richart said:



			Hold on they went for experienced managers in Hodgson and Dalgleish.

Click to expand...

Incorrect, they never appointed Roy and when they sacked him they put Kenny in charge til the end of season.

They appointed Kenny last May after some cracking results/performances.

Hodgson was appointed by the old regime.


----------



## Piece (May 30, 2012)

I think this is an excellent appointment. Rodgers plays the type of football I want to see and really the type of football that Liverpool should be playing to get back to the top. 

When my club took him from Chelsea he had no track record or experience at all. He just had the recommendation from Jose. In his short time, he changed the way Watford played from long ball to using the grass. As Rich says it was unfortunate that the players werent good enough to retain the ball, leading to mixed results. But you could see what he was trying to do and I'm glad he has been proven right at Swansea.

For me, the last thing Liverpool need is another experienced manager who will do the same thing as has been done before. They are not a big enough club anymore to attract Pep, Jose, etc. so I think it is a refreshing change that the owners have taken a gamble to freshen things up and bring in a new, forward thinking footballing manager who understands where world football is going, not wherein has been.

Let's hope he given a full chance.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 30, 2012)

Jings the guy has not yet been appointed and some fans are wanting shot of him.

Why does Carrol get such a poor press at Liverpool. I think his running off the ball and positional play are very good. The fact that he can find the net is also a bonus.


----------



## richart (May 30, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Incorrect, they never appointed Roy and when they sacked him they put Kenny in charge til the end of season.

They appointed Kenny last May after some cracking results/performances.

Hodgson was appointed by the old regime.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I thought that Liverpool Football Club appointed Hodgson or Dalgleish  

My point is Liverpool have had two highly experienced managers who they saw fit to sack because of bad results. Experience is no guarantee of success, otherwise you would be looking to appont Neil Warnock.


----------



## louise_a (May 30, 2012)

Not too bothered about this appointment except that I hope Swansea don't go looking in the direction of Ian Holloway.


----------



## richart (May 30, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Not too bothered about this appointment except that I hope Swansea go looking in the direction if Ian Holloway.
		
Click to expand...

 You want to lose Holloway Louise ?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Jings the guy has not yet been appointed and some fans are wanting shot of him.

Why does Carrol get such a poor press at Liverpool. I think his running off the ball and positional play are very good. The fact that he can find the net is also a bonus.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say I want him out, I'm prepared to support him as I have all of our managers /players but as a match going lad who pays Â£850+ a season to watch them then I'm  entitled to my opinion.  

Carroll has struggled at times  but is capable of much better and hopefully we'll start to see that next season. The local press don't really get on his back unlike the rest of the rags


----------



## louise_a (May 30, 2012)

richart said:



 You want to lose Holloway Louise ?
		
Click to expand...

Oops, should reread before I post , edited now.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 30, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			He's England's captain he isn't gonna come out and say his training methods and tactics were outdated and he's a crap manager is he??
		
Click to expand...

Def not Stuart no, but to blame the pool fans is a bit low in my opinion


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 30, 2012)

The problem is Liverpool might have their sights set on the CL places but the blunt bottom line is they haven't got a good enough first team in all positions and they certainly don't have any depth to the squad. They will be lucky to finish top 6 next season even if the manager is given the go ahead to sell the dead wood and get new players in. I think Liverpool will becoem a decent side again but it is going to take 2-3 seasons and I'm not sure the board or the fans are prepared to wait. It could be a merry go round at the Shankley gates as managers come and go and that isn't the Liverpool way of old or the way to create stability


----------



## Neddy (May 30, 2012)

Ironically the best person for the Liverpool job, the current Everton manager, would never take it....

Rodgers can be successful if they can get the right players in. Bear in mind Liverpool still have to appoint a sporting director who will actually be signing the players and that in many ways is a far more important appointment.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2012)

Neddy said:



			Ironically the best person for the Liverpool job, the current Everton manager,
		
Click to expand...



Haha what a load of rubbish pmsl here!


----------



## G1BB0 (May 30, 2012)

firstly, we are not a bad side, we have some decent players and on our day can play a lot if not all the teams off the park & have done on many occasions last season. What we lack is consistency, an ability to win against the teams we should be beating and goals.

If Rogers can sort that out with a few new signings and a new found confidence then I really feel we will do just fine.

Looking forward to the new season (same as the last 20 odd years haha)


----------



## Neddy (May 30, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha what a load of rubbish pmsl here!
		
Click to expand...

Consistently in the top 8 with no budget whatsoever, only behind the clubs who spend a fortune. At Liverpool he would have a bit more, but not lots more, money to spend.

Gets the very best out of some pretty average players. Let's face it that is something Liverpool really need at the moment.

Won't expect you to see it through those scouse tinted specs that you Pool fans wear but logically he should be a serious contender for any top 6 club looking for a new manager. If he was at any other club other than Everton he would/should be top of the shortlist.  

I'm guessing you thought Kenny was the right man?


----------



## Dodger (May 30, 2012)

Surprised Ted Rodgers took the step back to be honest,pay must be good maybe?


----------



## Neddy (May 30, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Not too bothered about this appointment except that I hope Swansea don't go looking in the direction of Ian Holloway.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't worry about it Louise. Have heard Swansea want to carry on playing their particular brand of football and will probably look abroad for a new boss. Holloway is deserving of a premier league job though.


----------



## RGDave (May 30, 2012)

Let's face it - Liverpool (along with many other clubs) are at a crucial moment where they'll either get it back on track or face the gradual downward slide we have seen from so many "great" football clubs.
The problem with most of these clubs has been an arrogance that says "we should be there/here" in the general reckoning and as we have such star players, it's got to be the managers fault.
Liverpool don't have the best players (they have some), there have been some woeful signings over the last 8 years and even if they had the money, they are out of the running to pick up class signings compared to the 2 Manchester clubs. 
The new man knows what he's doing, and I think it's a brave move. However, until the players work better together and the odd-ball choices are shown the door, it's going to be tough.
LFC need to look at the long-term picture and accept where they are, which is reflected by their position in the league. If they all do that and get behind a young and potentially great manager, they'll do fine.

However, it never works that way, because football requires an instant fix all the time.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The problem is Liverpool might have their sights set on the CL places but the blunt bottom line is they haven't got a good enough first team in all positions and they certainly don't have any depth to the squad. They will be lucky to finish top 6 next season even if the manager is given the go ahead to sell the dead wood and get new players in. I think Liverpool will becoem a decent side again but it is going to take 2-3 seasons and I'm not sure the board or the fans are prepared to wait. It could be a merry go round at the Shankley gates as managers come and go and that isn't the Liverpool way of old or the way to create stability
		
Click to expand...

Homer there's no e in shankly 

Liverpool's best 11 is a match for any other team  but i agree we lack quality in depth, that said most of the performances of last season were of a very good standard and  it was only  players not taking chances etc that cost us points. 

I don't believe we need a massive amount of work to get back in CL places but to challenge for titles then we would need Â£200m+


----------



## louise_a (May 30, 2012)

Neddy said:



			Wouldn't worry about it Louise. Have heard Swansea want to carry on playing their particular brand of football and will probably look abroad for a new boss. Holloway is deserving of a premier league job though.
		
Click to expand...

I dont think there is a great deal of difference between the way Blackpool and Swansea play, and Ollie is an admirer of Swansea, and yes he deserves another crack at the Prem, with Blackpool.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2012)

Neddy said:



			Consistently in the top 8 with no budget whatsoever, only behind the clubs who spend a fortune. At Liverpool he would have a bit more, but not lots more, money to spend.

Gets the very best out of some pretty average players. Let's face it that is something Liverpool really need at the moment.

Won't expect you to see it through those scouse tinted specs that you Pool fans wear but logically he should be a serious contender for any top 6 club looking for a new manager. If he was at any other club other than Everton he would/should be top of the shortlist.  

I'm guessing you thought Kenny was the right man? 

Click to expand...

No budget whatsoever are you sure??

Fellaini Â£15m
Jagielka. Â£6m
Baines Â£6m
Billy the russian Â£10m
Per koldrup Â£5.5m

No money???

As for dave doing a good job at everton he has, but he's tactically inept.

That fa cup semi final exposed the myth of him being a top manager.1-0 up and you try to defend for 45 mins.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			firstly, we are not a bad side, we have some decent players and on our day can play a lot if not all the teams off the park & have done on many occasions last season. What we lack is consistency, an ability to win against the teams we should be beating and goals.

If Rogers can sort that out with a few new signings and a new found confidence then I really feel we will do just fine.

Looking forward to the new season (same as the last 20 odd years haha) 

Click to expand...


Gibbo in sensible post shocker


----------



## Neddy (May 30, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			No budget whatsoever are you sure??

Fellaini Â£15m
Jagielka. Â£6m
Baines Â£6m
Billy the russian Â£10m
Per koldrup Â£5.5m

No money???

As for dave doing a good job at everton he has, but he's tactically inept.

That fa cup semi final exposed the myth of him being a top manager.1-0 up and you try to defend for 45 mins.
		
Click to expand...

So what is that about 40M in the last 5 years? About a third of what Liverpool spent last summer alone and he still managed to finish above you? Would a tactically inept manager really be able to pull that off? 

And you are judging his tactical ability on one match? Seriously?

Pound for pound he has been as good as any manager in the premier league for many years. His fellow managers would tell you the same.

It's a moot point because it will never happen, but barring who is current employers are, he is certainly no less qualified for the job than anyone else who has been linked with it.

Out of interest who would you pick?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2012)

Neddy said:



			So what is that about 40M in the last 5 years? About a third of what Liverpool spent last summer alone and he still managed to finish above you? Would a tactically inept manager really be able to pull that off? 

And you are judging his tactical ability on one match? Seriously?

Pound for pound he has been as good as any manager in the premier league for many years. His fellow managers would tell you the same.

It's a moot point because it will never happen, but barring who is current employers are, he is certainly no less qualified for the job than anyone else who has been linked with it.

Out of interest who would you pick?
		
Click to expand...

No I'm judging him from what I've seen and also what my match going season ticket holder mates tell me.

Finishing above us twice in 20 yrs isn't bad.

My choice would've been someone with a great European pedigree who has won trophies in europe and can attract big names


----------



## chris661 (May 30, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			My choice would've been someone with a great European pedigree who has won trophies in europe and can attract big names
		
Click to expand...

But who?


----------



## bladeplayer (May 31, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			As for dave doing a good job at everton he has, but he's tactically inept.

That fa cup semi final exposed the myth of him being a top manager.1-0 up and you try to defend for 45 mins.
		
Click to expand...

Inept mayb a bit strong , as he has got it right more times than he has wrong  
but couldnt disagree with you on this,  def got showed up for tactics in the semi , but the semi turned on a mistake nobody could have expected ... but when it happened we looked lost .. the last derby game was the same tho ..


----------



## One Planer (May 31, 2012)

chris661 said:



			But who?
		
Click to expand...

Pep Guardiola?


----------



## bladeplayer (May 31, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Pep Guardiola?
		
Click to expand...

chelsea bound seemingly , his brief is to build the club up in the style of barca , no pressure for trophys for 1st 2 seasons .. seemingly ..


----------



## One Planer (May 31, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			chelsea bound seemingly , his brief is to build the club up in the style of barca , no pressure for trophys for 1st 2 seasons .. seemingly ..
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't Villas Boas "supposed" to be doing something similar?


----------



## chris661 (May 31, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Pep Guardiola?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah cos he is going to leave arguably the greatest ever team for Liverpool with the three stooges of Henderson, Carroll and Carragher :rofl:


----------



## bladeplayer (May 31, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Wasn't Villas Boas "supposed" to be doing something similar?
		
Click to expand...

That was nearly word for word my reply when i heard it Gareth ..

guess he wasnt strong enough for the Terry , Cole & Lampard managerial team tho , pep should have their respect


----------



## One Planer (May 31, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Yeah cos he is going to leave arguably the greatest ever team for Liverpool with the three stooges of Henderson, Carroll and Carragher :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

He's already left Barca'........ Hasn't he :mmm:


----------



## hamshanker (May 31, 2012)

Personally i think LFC have gone the correct route with signing Rogers.Ok,he young manager,only won promotion with Swansea but got to admit he has got them playing some good football in their 1st season in the prem which didnt look out of place......

If we had gone for a big name manager do you really think he would be able to attract the BIG BIG players to the club? I dont,times have changed when the majority of players ears would have pricked up on hearing LFC were interested in them,but now the top players are gonna go where the money is regardless of who the manager is,(still think we do attract players but not like we use too)...

So as the majority of fans will get behind him fingers crossed that he is given the time to put his mark on the team and hopefully some success...


----------



## chris661 (May 31, 2012)

Gareth said:



			He's already left Barca'........ Hasn't he :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Yes and?


----------



## One Planer (May 31, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Yes and?
		
Click to expand...

But he'd work with Malouda, Torres and Merelles?

Â£Â£Â£ or â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬ talks


----------



## chris661 (May 31, 2012)

I would take the chelski three over the three dumplings in red. Of course money talks and he would get more of it to spend and in his pocket at Chelsea.


----------



## One Planer (May 31, 2012)

chris661 said:



			I would take the chelski three over the three dumplings in red. Of course money talks and he would get more of it to spend and in his pocket at Chelsea.
		
Click to expand...

You're right Chris.

Saying that, Liverpool have some quality players in their squad and managing Liverpool, in my eyes (.... And I'm not a fan) it's still one of the bigger jobs in world football.

The only guarantee a manager has going to Chelsea is a big pay off when they sack him.


----------



## USER1999 (May 31, 2012)

Is Pep actually a good manager though? He has only managed at Barca, where the only tactic he needs is give the ball to the little guy. His home grown players pour out of La Masia, with the Barca way of playing ingrained in them. Even their new manager was internally promoted, as was Pep. He hasn't even had to work to a budget, as Barca are about 500 mill in debt, with no sign of ever having to pay any of it off. Signing players was easy, as who wouldn't want to play for Barca?

He needs to prove himself at a different club. I think he will fail at Chelsea.


----------



## CrapHacker18 (May 31, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			As for dave doing a good job at everton he has, but he's tactically inept.

That fa cup semi final exposed the myth of him being a top manager.1-0 up and you try to defend for 45 mins.
		
Click to expand...

Hang on..

How did Kenny set up against Man City in the Carling Cup? I thought there was a fair few minutes of all hands to the pump, stick 10 men behind the ball, going on there as well.

I agree it was a poor tactic in hindsight. But does that mean Kenny is a bad tactician as well, or is it different because he got away with it?

Anyhoo..

IMO Kenny was only offered a full time contract because his caretaker period was so successful. I don't think the new owner particularly wanted to be tied to the past, but he'd accept it as long as the results were good enough. (Like I say, just my opinion).

So as soon as Kenny failed, added to the debacle of the racism case, he didn't stand a chance.

I think that as far as the board are concerned, they will be willing to give Rogers a fair crack of the whip. Looking at the attitude of other American owners they will spend enough to give the manager a chance to compete (that's enough in their opinion, of course - I doubt if that will agree with the fans' opinions), but will be looking to balance the books as much as possible, as quickly as possible.

Kenny, irrespective of any other talents/failings, has never had success on a tight budget. he's alays worked on the idea of "We'll get who I want, even if we have to overpay for him". 

I think Roger's chances of success rest purely on the shoulders of the fans. 

Irrespective of what the Liverpool fans think, from the outside it looked from a very early start that they thought Hodgson wasn't good enough for them, and that was very much a significant factor in the length of his stay. I think the board would have given him longer without the outside pressure.

I think the fans wanted to keep Kenny, but the board wanted him out.

So if the board are happy with their new manager, and the fans are willing to look at a 3 year 'project' as well, I think the signs for Liverpool are pretty good.

Like G1BB0 said, there's a half decent squad there already, Reina
Johnson Agger Skrtel Enrique
Lucas Adam
Gerrard
Kuyt Carroll Suarez​

With Bellamy, Henderson, and Downing as backup is the basis of a squad that most managers would be excited about climbing the Premiership with.

For me, his first challenges are 
Get Carroll and Suarez playing together
Get better options than Adam and Kuyt
One of those is reliant on his skill set, the other is reliant on a budget of Â£20-Â£30 million :thup:

There are teams in a worse situation, you know.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 31, 2012)

CrapHacker18 said:



			Hang on..

How did Kenny set up against Man City in the Carling Cup? I thought there was a fair few minutes of all hands to the pump, stick 10 men behind the ball, going on there as well.

I agree it was a poor tactic in hindsight. But does that mean Kenny is a bad tactician as well, or is it different because he got away with it?

Anyhoo..

IMO Kenny was only offered a full time contract because his caretaker period was so successful. I don't think the new owner particularly wanted to be tied to the past, but he'd accept it as long as the results were good enough. (Like I say, just my opinion).

So as soon as Kenny failed, added to the debacle of the racism case, he didn't stand a chance.

I think that as far as the board are concerned, they will be willing to give Rogers a fair crack of the whip. Looking at the attitude of other American owners they will spend enough to give the manager a chance to compete (that's enough in their opinion, of course - I doubt if that will agree with the fans' opinions), but will be looking to balance the books as much as possible, as quickly as possible.

Kenny, irrespective of any other talents/failings, has never had success on a tight budget. he's alays worked on the idea of "We'll get who I want, even if we have to overpay for him". 

I think Roger's chances of success rest purely on the shoulders of the fans. 

Irrespective of what the Liverpool fans think, from the outside it looked from a very early start that they thought Hodgson wasn't good enough for them, and that was very much a significant factor in the length of his stay. I think the board would have given him longer without the outside pressure.

I think the fans wanted to keep Kenny, but the board wanted him out.

So if the board are happy with their new manager, and the fans are willing to look at a 3 year 'project' as well, I think the signs for Liverpool are pretty good.


There are teams in a worse situation, you know. 

Click to expand...

That man city game was a one off and the difference in quality between us and city is massive, Moyes has done it more often than not IMO.

I agree to a certain extent with your comments about kenny because from jan-may the results and performances were superb so that earned him a new contract and not many people would've disagreed.

As for signings he was not part of the negotiating of any of them deals, he identified them and comolli did the deals. As far as working with a tight budget, unless you'e already got a great 1st 11 if you're target is champion league  then you've got to spend big and it can't be done on a tight budget.

Rodgers chances of success is in his own hands and the fans will support him as long as his standards are high and not spouting rubbish about a mid table finish will be progress like Roy did.

The majority of fans wanted kenny to be given the chance to put right our home results which I think is only fair but I'm certain they've sacked him on other grounds rather than league results.

My biggest worry about the way this appointment has been made is there is no experiened football man on the board running the football club in the right way.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 31, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Is Pep actually a good manager though? He has only managed at Barca, where the only tactic he needs is give the ball to the little guy. His home grown players pour out of La Masia, with the Barca way of playing ingrained in them. Even their new manager was internally promoted, as was Pep. He hasn't even had to work to a budget, as Barca are about 500 mill in debt, with no sign of ever having to pay any of it off. Signing players was easy, as who wouldn't want to play for Barca?

He needs to prove himself at a different club. I think he will fail at Chelsea.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you murph, a lot of people will be expecting pep to build  some sort of dynasty in 18 months.

Development of young footballers can take years to come through.


----------



## Slime (May 31, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Liverpool's best 11 is a match for any other team
		
Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl: 
That's why Liverpool finished eighth & a mere 37 points behind the leaders!


----------



## Tiger (Jun 1, 2012)

Liverpool currently don't have a playing style BUT they have got the potential of a good side there, mainly from players who didn't fit the mould (or lack of one). Bring back Aquilani and Joe Cole, sign Siggurdsson and Williams and play the popular 4-2-3-1 formation.

Reina - Johnson Williams Agger Enrique - Gerrard Siggurdsson - Cole Aquilani Suarez - Carroll

I think that could do a job. If I was a Liverpool fan I'd be really happy with this appointment


----------



## jpenno (Jun 1, 2012)

Tiger said:



			Liverpool currently don't have a playing style BUT they have got the potential of a good side there, mainly from players who didn't fit the mould (or lack of one). Bring back Aquilani and Joe Cole, sign Siggurdsson and Williams and play the popular 4-2-3-1 formation.

Reina - Johnson Williams Agger Enrique - Gerrard Siggurdsson - Cole Aquilani Suarez - Carroll

I think that could do a job. If I was a Liverpool fan I'd be really happy with this appointment
		
Click to expand...

I dont think Williams would replace Skrtel, he was our player of the year!

I also dont think Carrol is the the answer upfront. In light of Chelsea signing Hilk I would put a bid in for Sturridge as he would suit Rogers style of play.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 1, 2012)

jpenno said:



			I dont think Williams would replace Skrtel, he was our player of the year!

I also dont think Carrol is the the answer upfront. In light of Chelsea signing Hilk I would put a bid in for Sturridge as he would suit Rogers style of play.
		
Click to expand...

Good point on Williams replacing Skrtel and good shout on Daniel Sturridge who must surely be thinking of moving on now Hulk has been bought and Torres has has 'assurances' from Roman...

...but I still think Carroll can be a class act for you. Loads of people knocked his performance against Norway but I thought he did well when he had service and support in the first half. I think he'll surprise a few people this summer


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello all,

I've been away all week, tearing up them Scottish golf courses. God, there easy up there. 

Anything new/exciting happen here.............

Rodgers, eh? Reasonably happy with that appointment.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello all,

I've been away all week, tearing up them Scottish golf courses. God, there easy up there. 

Anything new/exciting happen here.............

Rodgers, eh? Reasonably happy with that appointment.
		
Click to expand...

You been playing crazy golf again??


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 2, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			My biggest worry about the way this appointment has been made is there is no experiened football man on the board running the football club in the right way.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, its no longer a football club but a franchise...

Too many clubs going that way which in the long run can't be good ...


----------



## Neddy (Jun 2, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			No I'm judging him from what I've seen and also what my match going season ticket holder mates tell me.

Finishing above us twice in 20 yrs isn't bad.

My choice would've been someone with a great European pedigree who has won trophies in europe and can attract big names
		
Click to expand...

My point Stuart was that give the respective budgets of the two clubs Everton have no right to be anywhere near Liverpool. And so the only way they could achieve that is through good management. Good management being making the right signings, using the right tactics and getting the very best out of what is available to you. 

Yes Moyes got it wrong in the semi final but his record would suggest he gets it right more often than not.

There is nobody that fits your description who is currently available who would take the Liverpool job.

I'm impressed with the way Rodgers has spoken in the last couple of days. He knows he is in charge of a massive club (and he is) but he also knows they are some way behind where they need to be.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 2, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			You been playing crazy golf again??
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I hit the clowns mouth 3 days on the run. I was one over on the windmill, though.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2012)

Neddy said:



			There is nobody that fits your description who is currently available who would take the Liverpool job.

I'm impressed with the way Rodgers has spoken in the last couple of days. He knows he is in charge of a massive club (and he is) but he also knows they are some way behind where they need to be.
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool had there worst season in 50yrs yet your comparing our bad season to your season because you finished above by 5pts.

I'm  not sre about your managers point as there's at least 2 managers ( benitez/van gaal) that are available.

I've listened and read Brendan Rodgers comments over the last couple of days and to be honest I'm not too bothered with what he's saying he's gonna do, I want to see him do it along with a change in results and some tactics in games.
I will give him the respect and my full support regardless of whether I think he's the right man.

Like I've said in previous threads about last seasons performances, our performances at times were superb but we just couldn't put the ball in the back of the net. 

You can blame the manager,coach, tactics whatever else you want but at the end of the day its the players who are paid to score goals and win matches. 

Kenny did get some tactics wrong but there was only swansea who came to anfield who deserved to win because they played us off the park.

Other than that I look forward to taking another 6pts off your lot next season.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 2, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Kenny did get some tactics wrong but there was only swansea who came to anfield who deserved to win because they played us off the park.
		
Click to expand...

"some"

Your home record was absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			"some"

Your home record was absolutely pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

How many home games did you go to last year?

The home record was poor I'm far from denying that but like I've said we played much better football/created chances then you'd think just by looking at the statistics.

This imo is an example of playing decent football and not winning games. 

There was only swansea that played us off the park  and that game we were fortunate to walk away with a point.
I'm blaming the players for not finishing the chances off because we created too many for it to be classed as unlucky.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 2, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			How many home games did you go to last year?

The home record was poor I'm far from denying that but like I've said we played much better football/created chances then you'd think just by looking at the statistics.

This imo is an example of playing decent football and not winning games. 

There was only swansea that played us off the park  and that game we were fortunate to walk away with a point.
I'm blaming the players for not finishing the chances off because we created too many for it to be classed as unlucky.
		
Click to expand...

Football matches aren't won by playing pretty football, which by the way Liverpool don't.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Football matches aren't won by playing pretty football, which by the way Liverpool don't.
		
Click to expand...

You're right, though at times last year the football was better but the majority of the poor results in the games were not down solely to tactics,poor finishing by all the players were the reason we never won more games at home.


----------



## Neddy (Jun 2, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Other than that I look forward to taking another 6pts off your lot next season. 

Click to expand...

You see my friend that's where you are wrong. I don't support Everton, Liverpool, or any premier league club so no selective vision here 

But it doesn't take a genius to work out that hiring Kenny was a big big mistake and that David Moyes is an excellent manager.

Wouldn't completely ignore how important dealing with the media is btw. It's 50% of the reason Dalglish was sacked.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2012)

Neddy said:



			You see my friend that's where you are wrong. I don't support Everton, Liverpool, or any premier league club so no selective vision here 

But it doesn't take a genius to work out that hiring Kenny was a big big mistake and that David Moyes is an excellent manager.

Wouldn't completely ignore how important dealing with the media is btw. It's 50% of the reason Dalglish was sacked.
		
Click to expand...

Call me old fashioned but why do managers have to toe the media line?

The majority of these fellas write lies,bend the truth and use the media to peddle their own agenda's. The art of fair unbiased journalism has long gone and I've no problem with how Kenny treated them especially that dope Andy Burton from sky who asks nothing but rubbish.

Ferguson refusing to speak to the BBC for the last 10yrs or so was much worse than how kennys treated them in 18 months.

Giving Kenny the job was right on the basis of the teams performance when he took over from Hodgson.
He's gone now so there's no point  talking about it tbh as I've already gave my opinion on that loads of times and it still aint changed.

If Moyes is as good as you say why hasn't he been offered either the chelsea or  villa job?


----------



## Andy808 (Jun 2, 2012)

I think, from a personal perspective, is KD was given 4th as a minimum to keep his job as he is 61 and had to prove he could move the team forward quickly. Sadly he couldn't do it. He didn't seem to have progressed at the same pace as the EPL, he didn't seem to be able to change the teams approach if the game was getting away from us and it cost us dearly.

Rodgers is young, ambitious and highly regarded by players and managers he has worked with. Is he a quick fix?
No, far from it and FSG know that. He has been given a 3 year contract which I expect he has at least half of that time to show he is making progress in the right direction. which I hope he does get. 
Rodgers may not have the CV of some of the other candidates but neither did Shankly and that's not where the similarities stop. Rodgers last game in charge of the Swans was a win against LFC, Shanks last game in charge of Huddersfield was a win against LFC. I know this means nothing but to alot of superstitious supporters it will mean alot to them.
I hope this  is an appointment that will take Liverpool forward and I think it will as long as he gets the time he needs. As for that only time will tell.


----------



## Neddy (Jun 2, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Call me old fashioned but why do managers have to toe the media line?

The majority of these fellas write lies,bend the truth and use the media to peddle their own agenda's. The art of fair unbiased journalism has long gone and I've no problem with how Kenny treated them especially that dope Andy Burton from sky who asks nothing but rubbish.

Ferguson refusing to speak to the BBC for the last 10yrs or so was much worse than how kennys treated them in 18 months.

Giving Kenny the job was right on the basis of the teams performance when he took over from Hodgson.
He's gone now so there's no point  talking about it tbh as I've already gave my opinion on that loads of times and it still aint changed.

If Moyes is as good as you say why hasn't he been offered either the chelsea or  villa job?
		
Click to expand...

Kenny went into every interview with an attitude. As stupid as some of the questions might be, he should have realised his interviews were going out all over the world and acted a bit differently. Fergie might not have spoken to the BBC for 10 years but he is generally speaking more engaging in an interview than kenny was at any point over the last 18 months.

His defence of Suarez was embaressing....

Like it or not PR is important these days. He clearly never understood that.

Villa would be a step down from Everton. Don't think there is any rhyme or reason behind anything that goes on at Chelsea. I suspect had Arry got the England job Moyes would have been a contender for the Spurs job.


----------

